# Gratis Kopie von Metro 2033 auf Steam!



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (11. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, THQ entschloss sich dazu jedem der ihre Facebook-Seite liked einen Steam-Key für Metro 2033 zu schenken. Das ganze läuft unter dem Namen December Giveaway.



> Systemanforderungen
> Minimal:
> 
> 
> ...


**Wichtig* Ihr müsst eingeloggt sein und den Beitrag liken!, wenn ihr ausgeloggt seid werdet ihr auf die Startseite geschmissen!* Alternativ nach "Metro 2033" Suchen wer Links nicht traut 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o5mbWZ13i7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier geht's zur Aktion : https://www.facebook.com/MetroVideoGame?sk=app_395840630491782

Viel Spaß


----------



## DarkMo (11. Dezember 2012)

irgendwie erschreckend... is man bei steam eingeloggt, bekommen die sogar mit, was ich im netz mach? xD


----------



## turbosnake (11. Dezember 2012)

Faceook


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (11. Dezember 2012)

Bitte sagt mir ob der Link funktioniert, einpaar Freunde haben gesagt es würde nicht laufen.


----------



## Rolk (11. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Faceook


 
Exact. 

Das Spiel wurde schon so oft auf Steam für einen Appel und ein Ei angeboten. Ich frage mich ob es überhaupt noch viele Nutzer gibt die Metro noch nich in der Bibliothek haben.


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Dezember 2012)

Nette Sache wenn ich es nich schon lang hätte


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Dezember 2012)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Bitte sagt mir ob der Link funktioniert, einpaar Freunde haben gesagt es würde nicht laufen.


 Bei mir geht es nicht.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (11. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar danke, wirst du auf die Startseite geworfen oder gibts nen Timeout(Da die Server wohl down sind). Habe den Link hier raus kopiert - Team Rebel • View topic - Free Metro 2033!! < Probiert mal ob der FB Link in der News funktioniert.


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Dezember 2012)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Alles klar danke, wirst du auf die Startseite geworfen oder gibts nen Timeout(Da die Server wohl down sind). Habe den Link hier raus kopiert - Team Rebel • View topic - Free Metro 2033!! < Probiert mal ob der FB Link in der News funktioniert.





> We are experience heavy volume. Please try again in a couple of minutes.




MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (11. Dezember 2012)

Danke face!, welcher Link hat denn nun funktioniert?


----------



## Heumond (11. Dezember 2012)

Hatte es bei einem Freund durchgespielt, möchte es nichtmal geschenkt haben und Facebook habe ich auchnicht Whatsapp und ein Mund(bzw. was man noch so braucht zum Sprechen) reichen mir.


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Dezember 2012)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Danke face!, welcher Link hat denn nun funktioniert?


Naja bei deinem Link in der News und als ich selber mal auf der THQ Seite auf den Download geklickt habe, kam das bei raus.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Tripleh84 (11. Dezember 2012)

hat überhaupt schon jemand nen Key?? Sind nach nem Gag aus


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (11. Dezember 2012)

Nö ist kein Gag, bin gerade selbst am laden.


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Dezember 2012)

Heumond schrieb:


> Hatte es bei einem Freund durchgespielt, möchte es nichtmal geschenkt haben und Facebook habe ich auchnicht Whatsapp und ein Mund(bzw. was man noch so braucht zum Sprechen) reichen mir.


 Also, wenn du das Spiel schlecht findest, ist das deine Sache.
Allerdings hat das Spiel eine richtig gute Atmosphäre (und Grafik!) und bietet auch eine Herausforderung.
Für 10€ ist Spiel schon gut, aber für den Steamdealpreis von 2,50€ oder geschenkt kann man sich wirklich nicht beschweren! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Dezember 2012)

Computer sagt nein. 

Jetze gehts.


----------



## target2804 (11. Dezember 2012)

Hab auch nix. Wie sollen die mir auch n Key schicken wenn ich ihre Seite like?


----------



## Tripleh84 (11. Dezember 2012)

We are experience heavy volume. Please try again in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Hab auch nix. Wie sollen die mir auch n Key schicken wenn ich ihre Seite like?



Gab doch die möglichkeit Steam und FB zu verknüpfen, so wird das dann sicher gehen. Ich habe es nur nie gemacht da es keinem bei FB was angeht was ich bei Steam mach bzw über die E-Mail Adresse

mfg


----------



## Tripleh84 (11. Dezember 2012)

Blocked by mod_slotlimit. More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 110

immer wieder was anderes


----------



## BlueDragonLG (11. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Danke ich habe nun einen Schlüssel


----------



## target2804 (11. Dezember 2012)

Hat beim 11. mal aktualisieren geklappt. Habe einen Key bekommen und lade gerade die installationsdatei herunter. dank der 1Million anderer User mit 50Kb/s -.-


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir hat es jetzt doch geklappt. (:
(Nur besitze ich das Spiel schon......)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (11. Dezember 2012)

Jojo, waren wohl die Server die überlastet sind. Viel Spaß noch, bin mal zocken (Habs nach 30 minuten laden gehabt)!


----------



## robbe (11. Dezember 2012)

Die Sache scheint ja super zu funktionieren

Habs mir schon vor ner Ewigkeit bei Steam für 2,50€ geholt. Finds aber nich so besonders, irgendwann hab ich dann keine Lust mehr gehabt.


----------



## shelby1989 (11. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir hat es auch geklappt


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (11. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar, bedanken fördert noch mehr gratis Spiele


----------



## XT1024 (11. Dezember 2012)

Kostenlos ist ein guter Preis.



Heumond schrieb:


> möchte es nichtmal geschenkt haben und Facebook habe ich auchnicht


 Manchen kann man's halt nicht recht machen. Und so ein FB account _ohne viele angegebene Daten_  kostet auch nix...



target2804 schrieb:


> Wie sollen die mir auch n Key schicken wenn ich ihre Seite like?





Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Gab doch die möglichkeit Steam und  FB zu verknüpfen, so wird das dann sicher gehen. Ich habe es nur nie  gemacht da es keinem bei FB was angeht was ich bei Steam mach bzw über  die E-Mail Adresse


 Auf die Idee, dass der Key angezeigt wird, kommt man nicht? Sieht man sogar auf dem screenshot vom TE.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (11. Dezember 2012)

danke für den hinweis, das ganze funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Dezember 2012)

Wenn der Link oben nicht gehen sollte:
Metro 2033 kostenlos (PC) für Facebook Fans - myDealZ.de
Da hats bei mir dann auch geklappt.


----------



## target2804 (11. Dezember 2012)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Kostenlos ist ein guter Preis.
> 
> 
> Manchen kann man's halt nicht recht machen. Und so ein FB account _ohne viele angegebene Daten_  kostet auch nix...
> ...


Nein sorry, bin nicht so schlau wie du. Falls du bemerkt hast, dass ich der Meinung war, dass sie mir den Key "SCHICKEN" wollen, würde dein Post leider keinen Sinn mehr machen. Von Key anzeigen hatte ich es garnicht gehabt. Aber blubber du mal weiter.


----------



## Whitcomb (11. Dezember 2012)

Hat alles prima funktioniert, danke für die News !


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Dezember 2012)

Hat funktioniert, besten Dank für die Info! 

Sogar ohne Installation von diesem THQ-Quark (was auch immer das ist..).. einfach den Code bei Steam direkt eingeben, und Metro erscheint in der Bibliothek! 

So lob ich mir das Spiele sammeln.


----------



## Festplatte (11. Dezember 2012)

Danke!  Jetzt hab ich auch endlich mal Metro!  Extra dafür einen Facebook-Account erstellt und gerade wieder gelöscht!


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (11. Dezember 2012)

Habe auch extra dafür einen erstellt .


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Dezember 2012)

Hilfe, ich kriegs nicht hin^^.

Werde immer auf die Startseite geschmissen. Bei deinem Link, bei dem aus der von dir verlinkten News und wenn ich Metro 2033 suche und dann auf: "Metro 2033: Free Download zur Anwendung" Klicke, auch.
Hätte mir wer nen Link, was ich liken muss, um nicht auf die FB Startseite zu kommen?


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Dezember 2012)

Ach Leute, heult doch nicht so rum. Worauf greift die App zu? Den Namen, das Geburtsdatum (damit keine 10jährigen drankommen), und die E-Mail-Adresse - da hat jeder hoffentlich eh eine ältere/extra Mail-Adresse drin stehen. 

Das Theater hier immer.. 

@ john: Du musst auf die verlinkte Seite gehen, Metro liken, dann Key anzeigen klicken, die App akzeptieren (ruhig auf "Nur Ich" stellen), und schon wird der Key angezeigt.


----------



## Progs-ID (11. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir hat es auch funktioniert. Habe das Spiel auch über Steam aktiviert. Demnächst wird Metro gezockt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Aktion !

Habe es nun auch mal Legal


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (11. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt noch Far Cry 2 oder Crysis WH umsonst - optimal


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Dezember 2012)

Problem: Ich komm immer nur auf die FB Startseite und nirgends hin, wo ich irgend etwas aktzeptieren oder liken kann. 

Bin ich zu blöd oder liegts an was anderem?


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Dezember 2012)

Einloggen. Hier drauf drücken. 

Klappt's?


----------



## Gast20140625 (11. Dezember 2012)

Nope. 
Bin eingeloggt. Hab auch meine ganzen Script und Adblock Add-Ons ausgemacht und die THQ Seite geliked. 
Auch der Link, den THQ gerade gepostet hat, geht nicht.


----------



## Ahab (11. Dezember 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Exact.
> 
> Das Spiel wurde schon so oft auf Steam für einen Appel und ein Ei angeboten. Ich frage mich ob es überhaupt noch viele Nutzer gibt die Metro noch nich in der Bibliothek haben.



Ja, hier!


----------



## Hackman (11. Dezember 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Schöne Aktion !
> 
> Habe es nun auch mal Legal


Pflaume! Sowas wird im Sale gekauft für 2,50€ für's gute Gewissen!  (Persönlich hab ich 20€ bezahlt und das war's Wert)



john201050 schrieb:


> Nope.
> Bin eingeloggt. Hab auch meine ganzen Script und Adblock Add-Ons ausgemacht und die THQ Seite geliked.
> Auch der Link, den THQ gerade gepostet hat, geht nicht.


Nochmal liken!! Musste ich auch machen. Einmal liken, dann auf Key anzeigen klicken. Dann kam ich wieder auf diesselbe Startseite. Dann hab ich oben nochmal liken geklickt und schon wurde nach einer Genehmigung für die App der Key angezeigt.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (11. Dezember 2012)

@john201050

wenn dir die problemlösung wegen des links primär egal ist, kann ich dir auch einen key per pn zukommen lassen.


----------



## Benie (11. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Sache das es mal was für lau gibt. Das fehlte mir noch in meiner bescheidenen Sammlung.
Und nen geschenkten Gaul schaut man bekanntlich nicht ins Maul. Als Grafikbenchmark auch sehr zu empfehlen dieses Spiel


----------



## jensi251 (11. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir geht das auch nicht.

THQ geliked und wenn ich dann da drauf klicke kommt nur die Startseite (


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Dezember 2012)

Ihr müsst euch schon übern Browser bei Steam einloggen und dann liken.


----------



## radeonx2900 (11. Dezember 2012)

na das nen ich doch mal nen cooles geburtstagsgeschenk danke THQ


----------



## jensi251 (11. Dezember 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Ihr müsst euch schon übern Browser bei Steam einloggen und dann liken.




hab ich auch schon.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (11. Dezember 2012)

Sauber 
Erstmal einen bekommen und nem Kumpel geschenkt da ich das Spiel schon hatte 

MfG


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Dezember 2012)

jensi251 schrieb:


> hab ich auch schon.


 
Dann versuchs nochmal mit dem IE. Hat bei mir auch erst nicht geklappt weil FF benutzt hab. Mit dem IE gings dann.


----------



## ZeroX360 (11. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Info hab zwar das Spiel schon aber ein paar Freunde sind bestimmte interessiert.


----------



## CryptonNite (11. Dezember 2012)

Nur für ein Spiel mich ausspionieren lassen? Nö, danke, das machen andere deutlich besser...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Dezember 2012)

Mein Steam war schon offen und Facebook bin ich eh immer Online (zum leid meiner Mitmenschen xD).
Habe mir den Code geben lass und ja Läuft auch. Hatte schnell geladen, dank meiner 100k Leitung, auch das Spiel ging ohne Prob.


----------



## alex2210 (11. Dezember 2012)

Oh man, da kann man sich sich ja gleich des Humble THQ Bundle kaufen mit Sainte Row The Third


----------



## AeroX (11. Dezember 2012)

Schönes Ding, hab es aber auch schon lange


----------



## Pas89 (11. Dezember 2012)

Nette Aktion hab einige Bekannte die es noch nicht haben.


----------



## Fragazoid (11. Dezember 2012)

ähm, nöö..... auch mit dem angebot seitens steam kriegt fressebuch mich nicht.. da zahl ich lieber fürs game.


----------



## Benie (11. Dezember 2012)

Erstaunlich wie lange so nen Steamaccount eigentlich bestehen bleibt.
Hatte über 1 Jahr nichts mehr mit Steam zu tun und siehe da der uralte Account ist noch da gewesen.
Nur beim Passwort brauchte ich 2 - 3 Anläufe. Das liegt sicher an der langsam beginnenden Alzheimer, die einem mit Ü30 schonmal nen Schnippchen schlägt


----------



## Dark Messiah (11. Dezember 2012)

hat bei mir auch wunderbar geklappt, hab mir den key jetzt einfach aufm pc zurückgelegt, wer weiss wofür ich ihn noch brauche. besitze es allerdings auch schon, hab damals gutes geld (20-30 euro) dafür bezahlt und die waren es absolut wert


----------



## Gurkensalat (11. Dezember 2012)

Schon geholt, werds bald mal anspielen  russengames ftw


----------



## Sn0w1 (11. Dezember 2012)

Werds auch mal anspielen.. ^^ @TE: Geiles Intro im Video, mit welchem Programm erstellt?


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (11. Dezember 2012)

Danke , Cinema4D und After-Effects.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich nutze noch nicht mal Facebook, und Steam hat den Code akzeptiert und läut jetzt herunter...erschreckend...


----------



## ScoeBel (11. Dezember 2012)

kann mir wer nen key per pn schicken, die Seite geht bei mir nicht. Ka Warum ^^ Wenn jemand so nett wäre


----------



## Uziflator (11. Dezember 2012)

Super, wollte es mir schon ein paar mal kaufen!


----------



## Techki (11. Dezember 2012)

Link funzt nich komme immer wieder zur Fb startseite


----------



## KastenBier (11. Dezember 2012)

Also bei mir hat alles reibungslos beim ersten mal funktioniert.


----------



## Techki (11. Dezember 2012)

Wahrscheinlich Überlastet


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (11. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir das THQ Humble Bundle bestellt von daher kanns mir egal sein


----------



## Jooschka (11. Dezember 2012)

Mega gail! DAnke!!
bei mir funzt alles ...


----------



## TBDQ (11. Dezember 2012)

Jo fette sache kanns bestätigen geht astrein, und bei mir zieht die leitung mit vollem speed.


----------



## Rurdo (11. Dezember 2012)

Geht nicht... egal wie!
Hat jemand abhilfe?


----------



## Heumond (11. Dezember 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Also, wenn du das Spiel schlecht findest, ist das deine Sache.
> Allerdings hat das Spiel eine richtig gute Atmosphäre (und Grafik!) und bietet auch eine Herausforderung.
> Für 10€ ist Spiel schon gut, aber für den Steamdealpreis von 2,50€ oder geschenkt kann man sich wirklich nicht beschweren!
> 
> ...


 
Hab ja niemandem gesagt das er sich das Spiel doch bitte nicht Laden soll. 
Ich finde es nur sehr schade, dass es gratis gerne mitgenommen wird aber man nicht bereit ist etwas dafür zu bezahlen. So ist aber die Mentalität, Geiz für alle.
Wenn mir etwas gut gefällt dann bin ich gerne bereit den Entwickler mit meinem Kauf zu unterstützen, Metro sieht sehr gut aus aber ansonsten langweilige Schläuche.


----------



## TBDQ (11. Dezember 2012)

Heumond schrieb:


> Hab ja niemandem gesagt das er sich das Spiel doch bitte nicht Laden soll.
> Ich finde es nur sehr schade, dass es gratis gerne mitgenommen wird aber man nicht bereit ist etwas dafür zu bezahlen. So ist aber die Mentalität, Geiz für alle.
> Wenn mir etwas gut gefällt dann bin ich gerne bereit den Entwickler mit meinem Kauf zu unterstützen, Metro sieht sehr gut aus aber ansonsten langweilige Schläuche.


 
Also sind jetz alle die sich es jetz ziehen "Geizig" ja??? Sehr nett!!!


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Dezember 2012)

Heumond schrieb:


> Hab ja niemandem gesagt das er sich das Spiel doch bitte nicht Laden soll.
> Ich finde es nur sehr schade, dass es gratis gerne mitgenommen wird aber man nicht bereit ist etwas dafür zu bezahlen. So ist aber die Mentalität, Geiz für alle.
> Wenn mir etwas gut gefällt dann bin ich gerne bereit den Entwickler mit meinem Kauf zu unterstützen, Metro sieht sehr gut aus aber ansonsten langweilige Schläuche.


Also ich habe mir Metro für 2,50€ bei Steam und als Box für 10€ sowie über das Humble Bundle und mit in einem THQ-Pack bei amazon.com gekauft.... 
Den Key habe ich nur "auf Vorrat" genommen um ihn evtl mal zu verschenken.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Rurdo (11. Dezember 2012)

Die Server sind weder überlastet noch sonstwas...
Man muss auf Facebook min. 17 Jahre alt sein, dann funktioniert es beim ersten versuch!


----------



## Sebastian1980 (11. Dezember 2012)

da sagen die gegenteiligen statusmeldungen aber was anderes.

zu deinem mindestalter, auch mit 32 brauchte ich einige anläufe.


----------



## target2804 (11. Dezember 2012)

Irdgendwie ist das game so etwas englisch 
Nicht dass es stört, aber warum kein deutsch?


----------



## Ratracer008 (11. Dezember 2012)

Das sollte EA mit Assasines Creed3 @ Orgin machen


----------



## red089 (12. Dezember 2012)

@target2804 in den Optionen kannst du den Text und die gesprochene Sprache auf Deutsch abändern.

Ich hab mal ne frage: Ist es bei euch auch so, also ob es normal ist, wenn ihr Metro auf Steam startet, ganz kurz, ein bruchteil einer sekunde ein kleines fenster da ist, wie zb als wuerds von fenstermodus in Vollbild gehen. Wuerd mich echt interessieren ob das bei euch auch passiert. (Ich hoffe es ist verständlich  )

Gruß


----------



## Spone (12. Dezember 2012)

nice, hab den code grade eingelöst und lade es runter


----------



## XCapitanAmericaX (12. Dezember 2012)

Lol ich hab den Code grad bei steam eingegeben und es lädt^^


----------



## Windows0.1 (12. Dezember 2012)

funzt


----------



## Darkerasor (12. Dezember 2012)

Geil ich hoffe das geht noch nachher um 7 wenn ich nach hause komme.


----------



## r34ln00b (12. Dezember 2012)

feine sache


----------



## turbosnake (12. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Das sollte EA mit Assasines Creed3 @ Orgin machen


AC ist UBISOFT.


----------



## Heumond (12. Dezember 2012)

TBDQ schrieb:


> Also sind jetz alle die sich es jetz ziehen "Geizig" ja??? Sehr nett!!!


 
Geizig sein ist ja heute ganz normaler Zustand, ich lange auch gerne bei Vergünstigungen zu.
Aber aus Sicht eines Entwicklers würde mir das schon wie ein schlag ins Gesicht vorkommen, 10€ oder 2,50€ ist mein Produkt vielen nicht Wert obwohl sie es haben wollen.
Ich denke das hätte sich am besten gezeigt wenn man 1€ bezahlen müsste. Den Euro hätte wohl jeder übrig aber die Zahl der ausgegebenen Exemplare wäre wohl um einiges geringer.


----------



## unre4l (12. Dezember 2012)

red089 schrieb:


> @target2804 in den Optionen kannst du den Text und die gesprochene Sprache auf Deutsch abändern.
> 
> Ich hab mal ne frage: Ist es bei euch auch so, also ob es normal ist, wenn ihr Metro auf Steam startet, ganz kurz, ein bruchteil einer sekunde ein kleines fenster da ist, wie zb als wuerds von fenstermodus in Vollbild gehen. Wuerd mich echt interessieren ob das bei euch auch passiert. (Ich hoffe es ist verständlich  )
> 
> Gruß


 
Kenne ich, bei mir bleibt es allerdings -_-
Lösung: Wenn du das Spiel startest (aus der Steam Bibo) dann auf keinen Fall mehr auf den Desktop oder sonstwo hinklicken, dann hast du das Problem nicht, einfach warten bist das Spiel läuft. Zumindestens ist es bei mir so 



Rolk schrieb:


> Exact.
> 
> Das Spiel wurde schon so oft auf Steam für einen Appel und ein Ei angeboten. Ich frage mich ob es überhaupt noch viele Nutzer gibt die Metro noch nich in der Bibliothek haben.


 
Genau, habe es mir vor 'nem Jahr zu Weihnachten bei Steam für 2,50€ geholt . So wenig hatte ich für ein Spiel noch nie bezahlt (Kostenlos zählt nicht! )


----------



## Pyroneo (12. Dezember 2012)

Nun hab ich das Spiel wieder, der Link funktioniert super. Jetzt muss ich nicht immer mein Passwort suchen um das Spiel auf meinem alten Account zu spielen, nun habe ich es quasi 2mal .


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (12. Dezember 2012)

Muss sagen es erinnert mich stark an S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ist ja auch kein Wunder, kommt doch auch von Ex GSC Mitarbeitern.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (12. Dezember 2012)

Die wollen die Leute sicher schon auf Metro: Last Light vorbereiten, damit sie die Vorgeschichte kennen


----------



## red089 (12. Dezember 2012)

unre4l schrieb:


> Kenne ich, bei mir bleibt es allerdings -_-
> Lösung: Wenn du das Spiel startest (aus der Steam Bibo) dann auf keinen Fall mehr auf den Desktop oder sonstwo hinklicken, dann hast du das Problem nicht, einfach warten bist das Spiel läuft. Zumindestens ist es bei mir so
> 
> 
> ...


 Also bei mir ist das bisher nur bei Metro, ist das normal?
Gruß


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (12. Dezember 2012)

Habs nach 2 Stunden und Kapitel 4 abgebrochen, unspielbar auf High mit rund 40 FPS auf einer 680. (Gibt noch Sehr Hoch) - Story langweilt mich auch.


----------



## -Kon (12. Dezember 2012)

Ist dir ein CoD BO2 lieber? ~_~


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (12. Dezember 2012)

Nö, die MW2 Story finde ich besser da sie abwechslungsreicher ist.


----------



## Jan565 (12. Dezember 2012)

Naja, lade es mir auch mal. Einfach mal so.

Kann es sein das es sich um eine extreme Cut Version dabei handelt? Kein Blut rein gar nichts in dem Spiel... -.-


----------



## Sebastian1980 (12. Dezember 2012)

@Jan565 
so eine version gibt es nicht.


----------



## Jan565 (12. Dezember 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> @Jan565
> so eine version gibt es nicht.


 
Aso, wusste ich nicht. Danke!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Dezember 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> irgendwie erschreckend... is man bei steam eingeloggt, bekommen die sogar mit, was ich im netz mach? xD


 Gar nix kriegen die mit. Die Seite, vor der man Angst haben sollte - weil sich ihre Drecksplugins durchs Netz fressen wie Krebs - ist Facebook. Kp wie das Gewinnspiel funktioniert (klicke auf nix bei Facebook, ich meide den Mist wie der Teufel das Weihwasser), aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die irgendwas über das Steam Protokoll mach, Steam://runid etc. ... Steam selber kann gar nichts loggen, es sei denn man klickt auf irgendeiner Seite ein entsprechendes Kommando das an Steam gerichtet ist an, dann reagiert der Client natürlich. 



Zur Aktion selber: Hat das wer noch nicht?


----------



## turbosnake (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde mal auf gog.com schauen dort gibt es gute Spiele
1)Kostenlos 
2)ohne DRM
3) und ohne so eine Like *******.


----------



## thysol (12. Dezember 2012)

Super Aktion um den Markennamen Metro voranzutreiben. Diese Aktion wird wahrscheinlich sich auf die Verkäufe von Last Light auswirken. Kurz nach Release von Metro 2033 war es ja als Game eher ein Nischenprodukt. Zumindest viele Gaming Kollegen haben davon noch nie gehört hier.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Kp wie das Gewinnspiel funktioniert


 das ist kein gewinnspiel. es funktioniert komplett ohne steam, man benötigt lediglich einen facebookaccount, gibt sein like und sobald man das getan hat kann man einen button klicken der einem dann einen key zeigt. das wird nichts anderes als ein einfaches script sein, jeder bekommt einen, sofern der server nicht ausgelastet ist. es gibt einen gültigen key pro facebookaccount, man muss weder in steam eingeloggt sein und muss auch keinen steamaccount haben um an einen key zu kommen, steam muss auch nicht installiert sein. zudem gibt es keinerlei altersprüfung.


----------



## Eisdieler (12. Dezember 2012)

Hab das Spiel gestern auch mal geladen und installiert. Beim Versuch, es zu starten, bekam ich die Nachricht, dass irgendeine PhysX.dll Datei fehlen würde. Reparaturversuche in Steam selbst haben nichts gebracht. Weiss einer ne Lösung, ausser komplett neu runterladen? 

Laufen soll das auf einer HD 5870 und nen Phenom II x4 965, wenn auch mit wenig fps.


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Dezember 2012)

Physix System Software bei Nvidia runterladen und installieren?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (12. Dezember 2012)

@Eisdealer

NVIDIA DRIVERS 9.12.1031

und ja, ich habe gelesen das du eine amd karte dein eigen nennst.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Dezember 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> das ist kein gewinnspiel. es funktioniert komplett ohne steam, man benötigt lediglich einen facebookaccount, gibt sein like und sobald man das getan hat kann man einen button klicken der einem dann einen key zeigt. das wird nichts anderes als ein einfaches script sein, jeder bekommt einen, sofern der server nicht ausgelastet ist. es gibt einen gültigen key pro facebookaccount, man muss weder in steam eingeloggt sein und muss auch keinen steamaccount haben um an einen key zu kommen, steam muss auch nicht installiert sein. zudem gibt es keinerlei altersprüfung.


 Na denn ... wie gesagt: Habs mir nicht durchgelesen, aufs Fratzenverzeichnis gehe ich nicht ...


----------



## Eisdieler (12. Dezember 2012)

john201050 schrieb:


> Physix System Software bei Nvidia runterladen und installieren?





Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> @Eisdealer
> 
> NVIDIA DRIVERS 9.12.1031
> 
> und ja, ich habe gelesen das du eine amd karte dein eigen nennst.


 

Verrückt, auf so ne Idee bin ich tatsächlich noch nicht gekommen. Danke!


----------



## stolle80 (12. Dezember 2012)

Habe mich aber bei Facebook vor monaten schon abgemeldet und möchte da nicht wieder hin.


----------



## ryzen1 (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich habs zwar schon gespielt aber warum nicht


----------



## MG42 (13. Dezember 2012)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Hallo, THQ entschloss sich dazu jedem der ihre Facebook-Seite liked einen Steam-Key für Metro 2033 zu schenken. Das ganze läuft unter dem Namen December Giveaway.(...)


 
In dem Tutorial dort 





> Anleitung
> 
> Lade die folgende Datei herunter metro2033.exe
> Führe die heruntergeladene Datei aus
> ...



Naja, einfach den Key in Steam eingeben? Sollte doch einfacher sein.

Ist auch leichter, warum geben die bloß so einen Krampf an, wenn man Steam hat und sich den Rest sparen kann???


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Dezember 2012)

MG42 schrieb:


> (...)


 Weil nicht jeder einen Steamaccount hat und auch nicht für dieses Spiel einen anlegen möchte. Für Steamnutzer ist das natürlich was anderes.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## fear.de (13. Dezember 2012)

Wer sich heutzutage Gamer schimpfen will aber kein steam acc. hat, muss schon seine Freude haben 
Immer dieses Datenschutz Gewäsch, als ob ihr so wichtig seid und hochvertrauliche Daten hättet, dabei sind's nur Pr0ns und ein paar Raubmordkopien ^^
Kommt mal runter


----------



## MG42 (13. Dezember 2012)

Naja, ich dachte dass dann im Endeffekt eh Steam mitinstalliert wird. Hätte ich vorher gewusst das das Standalone ist, dann hätt ichs ganz klar so gemacht.


----------



## unre4l (13. Dezember 2012)

fear.de schrieb:


> Wer sich heutzutage Gamer schimpfen will aber kein steam acc. hat, muss schon seine Freude haben
> Immer dieses Datenschutz Gewäsch, als ob ihr so wichtig seid und hochvertrauliche Daten hättet, dabei sind's nur Pr0ns und ein paar Raubmordkopien ^^
> Kommt mal runter



Du hast es vollkommen erfasst! 

Moment mal woher eigentlich?
"Duh!"


----------



## fear.de (13. Dezember 2012)

Woher wohl?

Was glaubst du wieviele Leute sensible Daten auf einer Gaming kiste liegen haben? Genau, wenige und selbst die sind dann ziemlich bescheuert!


----------



## Yellowbear (13. Dezember 2012)

fear.de schrieb:


> Woher wohl?
> 
> Was glaubst du wieviele Leute sensible Daten auf einer Gaming kiste liegen haben? Genau, wenige und selbst die sind dann ziemlich bescheuert!



Was glaubst du wie viele Leute einen extra Rechner für Gaming und einen extra Rechner für sensible Daten haben? Genau, wenige.
Als sensible Daten sehe ich nicht Porn und Raubkopien, sondern eher Online-Kontoauszüge, private Fotos, Steuererklärung, Versicherungsdokumente, Lizenzschlüsse etc., eben alles, was ich nicht einfach so freiwillig ins Netz stellen würde.


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Dezember 2012)

Wer wichtige Dokumente auf dem PC hat, sollte in der Lage sein, die ordentlich zu verschlüsseln.


----------



## fear.de (13. Dezember 2012)

john201050 schrieb:


> Wer wichtige Dokumente auf dem PC hat, sollte in der Lage sein, die ordentlich zu verschlüsseln.



This!


----------



## Shona (13. Dezember 2012)

MG42 schrieb:


> Naja, ich dachte dass dann im Endeffekt eh Steam mitinstalliert wird. Hätte ich vorher gewusst das das Standalone ist


Es gibt keine Standalone  Auch diese metro2033.exe installiert Steam, da Metro2033 ein Steamworks ist -> THQ’s upcoming Metro 2033 to use Steamworks on PC | DRM News

Der Download soll ansich nur bezwecken das man es anders runterladen kann  Könnt es gerne testen aber ich glaube kaum das THQ auf einmal das Spiel DRM frei rausgibt ^^


----------



## Juano (13. Dezember 2012)

Würde übrigens empfehlen das FOV im user.cfg zu ändern auf mind. 60 oder mehr.
Ohne das kriege ch ziemliche Shcmerzen in Augen und Kopf nach einer Weile!


----------



## MG42 (13. Dezember 2012)

Kann man das voreingestellte VSync in Metro abschalten? Die Performance ist grottig oder mein Prozessor ist zu lahm.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Dezember 2012)

So kenne ich Metro2033
Geile Optik und gerade mal 20 FPS XD


----------



## Sebastian1980 (14. Dezember 2012)

MG42 schrieb:


> Kann man das voreingestellte VSync in Metro abschalten?


 user.cfg ---> r_vsync off

imho ist vsync standardässig off.


----------



## MG42 (14. Dezember 2012)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> user.cfg ---> r_vsync off
> 
> imho ist vsync standardässig off.



Nein, die Framerate klebt an VSyncwerten wie 30 an manchen Stellen, und hat eine relativ konstante Stabilität, keine "normale" Frameratenveränderung.
Und Fraps zeigt die Zahl schwarz umrandet an...


----------



## dirtyoetker (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab Metro gekauft damals. Top Spiel. Wem es nicht gefällt gehört wohl zu den CoD zockern


----------



## metalstore (15. Dezember 2012)

Also bei mir läd es ohne Probleme in Steam runter!?...
seltsam...


----------



## EpicFail (15. Dezember 2012)

Geniales Spiel, für mich der beste Singelplayer Ego-Shooter, ich werde nicht verstehen können wie man da Call of Duty vorziehen kann
Die Atmospähre, und dann noch das Kapitel 6 - D6  
Außerdem gibt es die möglichkeit ein alternatives Ende herbeizuführen. Die Story ist erst gegen Schluss interssanter, voher lebt das Spiel von seiner Atmospähre.
Den Key konnte ich übrigens problemlos aktivieren, ich hab ihn mir für meinen zweiten Steam-Acc gehohlt, natürlich über einenf Fake Facebook Account :p


----------



## Sebastian1980 (15. Dezember 2012)

metalstore schrieb:


> Also bei mir läd es ohne Probleme in Steam runter!?...
> seltsam...


was ist daran seltsam?

und falls noch bedarf besteht, ich habe noch einen metro key über. wenn sich zu viele melden entscheidet das los.


----------



## facehugger (15. Dezember 2012)

Nette Aktion, für mich allerdings zu spät. Ich habe mir es schon vor einer ganzen Weile für nen Zehner im Blödmarkt gegönnt. War sehr gut angelegtes kleines Geld Wer das Game nicht geil findet, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen...

Gruß


----------



## Shona (15. Dezember 2012)

facehugger schrieb:


> Nette Aktion, für mich allerdings zu spät. Ich habe mir es schon vor einer ganzen Weile für nen Zehner im Blödmarkt gegönnt. War sehr gut angelegtes kleines Geld Wer das Game nicht geil findet, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen...
> 
> Gruß


Naja wenn du FB hast Key holen und verschenken freut sich ganz bestimmt jemand anderes


----------



## jax.incognito (16. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank Teamkiller_TK!!!
Hat prima gefunzt


----------



## jax.incognito (16. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank Teamkiller_TK
Hat prima gefunzt


----------



## Jackjan (16. Dezember 2012)

Super Spiel meiner Meinung nach 
Wird auch immer noch für Benchmarks genutzt.
Wer also Shooter mag und sein PC mit Benchmarks mal auschecken will, sollte zugreifen!

MfG,
Jackjan


----------



## gorillakilla (17. Dezember 2012)

Metro ist echt ein geiles Spiel. Wer es sich nicht geholt hat, hat definitiv was verpasst.


----------



## folcalor (17. Dezember 2012)

So, hab's mir auch geholt. Vielen Dank an den TE für die Info. 
Ist zwar nicht ganz so mein Genre, aber haben ist besser als brauchen..

so long..
folcalor


----------



## alexq (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab die Codevergabe verpasst. Verdammt.  Hoffe Sie bieten sowas nochmal zu Weihnachten oder so an.


----------



## Shona (21. Dezember 2012)

alexq schrieb:


> Ich hab die Codevergabe verpasst. Verdammt.  Hoffe Sie bieten sowas nochmal zu Weihnachten oder so an.


 Nun gibt es Metro über die Nvidia Seite - [Steam] Metro 2033 für lau über Nvidia Facebook - Freebies » myDealZ.de
*
Wichtig ist das ihr im Formular als Land United Kindom auswählt*


----------

